# Hawkeye Loft Management System



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Is anyone using the Hawkeye Loft Management System and what do you think? Is it stable? Do they provide adequate support? What do you find most useful?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I have it an like it. I haven't spent enough time with it to know all the ropes, yet though.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I have it and like it. Personally I think the breeding section is a little hinky. But over all a good program. I tried several that did not use an online database and this is the one I registered. I can't address their support, I haven't needed it.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

www.pigeondb.com is a good one as well. It's an online database that you can get to as long as you have an internet connection


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I checked out hawkeye and its good software but end up going with pigeon planner as they just released new update with breeding section and I like it. Plus its free saved me 70 dollars and does everything hawkeye does.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

*Hawkeye*

You can sign up for free and use it for a while and the light version is free.
I have used it for many years and it is great. Easy to use and does most everything.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

am using windows 7. does hawkeye run in windows 7?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

APF_LOFT said:


> am using windows 7. does hawkeye run in windows 7?


Yes. I run Windows 7, and I have not had any problems.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

gogo10131 said:


> www.pigeondb.com is a good one as well. It's an online database that you can get to as long as you have an internet connection


I like this one, too, because it allows me to access and make changes and additions from my phone while im in the loft.

It also has a trial offer, I believe.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

My brother and I have it on our computers. It's a good program, but very extensive. I don't like to tinker with it too much. My brother likes to see all the program's capabilities. I would rather focus my time and energy to breeding the birds than trying to figure out the bells and whistles of the program.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i downloaded it and am working on it.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I decided to use pigeonDB.com. It's 'software as a service' application. It doesn't require you to load anything on to your own computer; is very inexpensive; has a very clean interface; and is very easy to use.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

GaryWCo said:


> I decided to use pigeonDB.com. It's 'software as a service' application. It doesn't require you to load anything on to your own computer; is very inexpensive; has a very clean interface; and is very easy to use.


how much is it


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it's approximately $8.95 a year, $16.00 for two years, etc. Go to www.pigeonDB.com


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I was using the free Hawkeye Management System and did like it, but then I found Pigeon Planner which is completely free and love it.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

wonword said:


> I was using the free Hawkeye Management System and did like it, but then I found Pigeon Planner which is completely free and love it.


The only thing I did not like about Pigeon Planner is the (very) limited space for comments and information. If "they" allowed more text to be entered it would probably be the first choice of many.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been useing Pigeon Planner until my computer crashed and I now have to start over . There is another software called Pigeon Loft Organizer which the Demo version is free. I'm checking it out too, but I think I like the Pigeon planner better.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I agree on pigeon planner I hate the small comment section. I use pigeon planner to keep track of my breeding pairs and all that but use hawkeye lite to keep track of my pedigrees. Both are free little more work but saves me money in long run I most likely will upgrade to full hawkeye software and drop pigeon planner.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can no longer recommend Hawkeye. I tried to open it the other day and it has an error and will not open the program. 10 yrs of data, 1200 pigeons 
in the data base and it is frozen. As far as support from Hawkeye/Comproware IT IS NON-EXISTENT. 
The "Key Retrieval System" does not function (6 attempts)

Hawkeye quit running with an error "DBISAM Engine error #110101 "Table or Backup file "Disease" does not exist, click next and it says contact xxxxxxxx Comproware.com" Did table repair and still same results. I have a key, but says it is invaild. Tried to Retreive Key, "Email sent" never received. Have uninstalled and reinstalled and continue to get the same message "INVALID KEY"- support ticket started with Comproware with no action to date. 

Been waiting for the NEW VERSION over 2 years.

So Buyer Beware!!!!!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

pigeondb.com has been great for me. There have been a couple of times I had questions and they were answered that day. Very good support.


----------



## mike mack (Dec 19, 2008)

I was real happy I tried pigeondb. It is very easy to use. If you can navigate this forum you will not have any problems. You get it free for 30 days to check out. Friend Mike.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

AND pigeondb allows you to back up your data to your own hard drive, cd, etc. 

His servers are backed up as well. Smaller chance of losing your stuff since its not on your local hard drive.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> I can no longer recommend Hawkeye. I tried to open it the other day and it has an error and will not open the program. 10 yrs of data, 1200 pigeons
> in the data base and it is frozen. As far as support from Hawkeye/Comproware IT IS NON-EXISTENT.
> The "Key Retrieval System" does not function (6 attempts)
> 
> ...


Same thing happend to me a year ago. Try downloading it again and then reinstall using your back up file you should have.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

rpalmer said:


> The only thing I did not like about Pigeon Planner is the (very) limited space for comments and information. If "they" allowed more text to be entered it would probably be the first choice of many.


I would have to agree!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I can no longer recommend Hawkeye. I tried to open it the other day and it has an error and will not open the program. 10 yrs of data, 1200 pigeons
> in the data base and it is frozen. As far as support from Hawkeye/Comproware IT IS NON-EXISTENT.
> The "Key Retrieval System" does not function (6 attempts)
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back on here Renee!


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

They are slow to respond. It is frustrating. Hopefully they'll get back to you soon. When I have had trouble with the program I have been lucky enough to just reinstall it and have it work. Keep trying to contact them.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I have used hawkeye since it was a DOS program. then served as a beta tester and offered suggestions before it was released to the public in the early 90's, I have never had any problems other than the bugs which were fixed. However I agree that the support system is now very lax. However over all the program itself is solid in my opinion. I don't know why people are having problems but I have to think that it must be do to corrupt data or programs. I have downloaded hawkeye on other computers and it always works well for me. 
of course I am only one person. 
an advantage is that hawkeye is free to try and use indefinitely in the light version, whatever your decision for any program I wish you good luck....
Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I love the lite system. No it don't have all the bells and whistles of the paid version but it doesn't everything I need. Keeps track of the pedigrees and all the birds. I eventually will upgrade to paid version and hope I never need customer support. I have download some others and tried the free trial and still would use hawkeye over any of them.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Is there a way to produce a pedigree with the "Lite" version without adding every bird to the data base?


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Not that I am a where off.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been fortunate. When I had to buy a new computer 2 years ago, I had to reinstall Hawkeye, and it was a pain in the a#*!! Their customer service tooke 3 days to fix it, but it was worth it. I love the program, but I hope I never have to reinstall, and wait on their slow customer service.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I have been fortunate. When I had to buy a new computer 2 years ago, I had to reinstall Hawkeye, and it was a pain in the a#*!! Their customer service tooke 3 days to fix it, but it was worth it. I love the program, but I hope I never have to reinstall, and wait on their slow customer service.


Don:
Better keep that computer working to keep up with all those impressive pedigrees you've added to your loft. I'll be excited to follow your racers next year. Did you decide to send some to the GHC? The Spirit of Colorado looks pretty cool and of course Sun City.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> Don:
> Better keep that computer working to keep up with all those impressive pedigrees you've added to your loft. I'll be excited to follow your racers next year. Did you decide to send some to the GHC? The Spirit of Colorado looks pretty cool and of course Sun City.


I just purchased 2 more from Alex Bieche this week. That is all for now. As it looks now, I will be in the Sierra Ranch Classic(great race), the Shasta Classic, and the Texas Shoot Out.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

raftree3 said:


> Is there a way to produce a pedigree with the "Lite" version without adding every bird to the data base?


yes !!! only requires one bird and you can fill in the rest


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

lgfout said:


> yes !!! only requires one bird and you can fill in the rest


Fill in by hand?


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yeah filling in by hand would be only other way. Cause for me I have to put in every bird and I place them in the archive so I know that there not in my loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Timber said:


> Same thing happened to me a year ago. Try downloading it again and then reinstall using your back up file you should have.


I have tried downloading the software again, but my old key (from 2007) says it is "INVALID" I have requested my key from Hawkeye for the past 10 days thats 1 -2 times a day. Says key sent ...Never received. 

_Originally Posted by bbcdon 
I have been fortunate. When I had to buy a new computer 2 years ago, I had to reinstall Hawkeye, and it was a pain in the a#*!! Their customer service tooke 3 days to fix it, but it was worth it. I love the program, but I hope I never have to reinstall, and wait on their slow customer service.
_
I agree with you, Not sure I can say _I Love the program _with all the problems and at least you got a response.

What I find amusing, it is that Hawkeye uses our data on their web site in Features- Overview ( Those are our birds Listed.) and the same for the Progeny section.  
That was a database they had to repair back in 2003.

So right now the program is totally useless. 10 years of data 1200 birds


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> I have tried downloading the software again, but my old key (from 2007) says it is "INVALID" I have requested my key from Hawkeye for the past 10 days thats 1 -2 times a day. Says key sent ...Never received.
> 
> _Originally Posted by bbcdon
> I have been fortunate. When I had to buy a new computer 2 years ago, I had to reinstall Hawkeye, and it was a pain in the a#*!! Their customer service tooke 3 days to fix it, but it was worth it. I love the program, but I hope I never have to reinstall, and wait on their slow customer service.
> ...


We got a new puter last week and after reading your post I figured I better try downloading it again and installing the program. I had no problems at all with my user name and password? Are you sure that you that you are still using your same email account that you gave them when you registered??


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Think I will do a backup also.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Think I will do a backup also.


And put a copy of it on a memory stick ect... That way you will have a back-up copy off your hard drive, should the worse happen.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

maybe im blind but i dont see any link to these software your guys talking about plz share the weath ,lol , i mean could you give us a link to the website on these soft ware you guys talking about? plz?


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> maybe im blind but i dont see any link to these software your guys talking about plz share the weath ,lol , i mean could you give us a link to the website on these soft ware you guys talking about? plz?


http://www.comproware.com/

you should read the instructions before you download!! Good luck !!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> maybe im blind but i dont see any link to these software your guys talking about plz share the weath ,lol , i mean could you give us a link to the website on these soft ware you guys talking about? plz?


Don't be afraid of Google


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovebirds said:


> I have tried downloading the software again, but my old key (from 2007) says it is "INVALID" I have requested my key from Hawkeye for the past 10 days thats 1 -2 times a day. Says key sent ...Never received.
> 
> _Originally Posted by bbcdon
> I have been fortunate. When I had to buy a new computer 2 years ago, I had to reinstall Hawkeye, and it was a pain in the a#*!! Their customer service tooke 3 days to fix it, but it was worth it. I love the program, but I hope I never have to reinstall, and wait on their slow customer service.
> ...


I hesitate to offer suggestions due to a nasty comment but did you try to download the Lite version and try your backup data?? just wondering if that would work temporarily?? We know the Lite system works because many people have signed up recently and are using it. I have downloaded the program on several computers recently without any problems at all even the Lite version just to try to see if the conversion to the professional version works. I would suggest to anyone using the program to heed the suggestions of the program and do REGULAR BACKUPS!!!

GOOD LUCK AND MERRY CHRISTMAS !!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I use the lite system and love it. I just downloaded it little over month ago. Although I will expand to full system first of year though just to have all the bells and whistles so to speak.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

lgfout said:


> I hesitate to offer suggestions due to a nasty comment but did you try to download the Lite version and try your backup data?? just wondering if that would work temporarily?? We know the Lite system works because many people have signed up recently and are using it. I have downloaded the program on several computers recently without any problems at all even the Lite version just to try to see if the conversion to the professional version works. I would suggest to anyone using the program to heed the suggestions of the program and do REGULAR BACKUPS!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND MERRY CHRISTMAS !!


Since you like the lite version I can tell you that you will love the full one. I know that a lot of this program's information is kept in the registry. If you mess this up I can only guess that you will have problems. I myself have not had any problems and have never needed customer support. I sorta think that the people who complain about this program also have many other problems on their computers. As for losing data for 1200 birds ... computing 101 says always back up your data, and keep a copy on an external drive or a flash disk. 

This is a solid program. Don't let a couple of comments make you afraid of using it.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe Pierre is looking into the issues of concern here. Hope all is well soon.

MERRY CHRISTMAS
Larry


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

rpalmer said:


> And put a copy of it on a memory stick ect... That way you will have a back-up copy off your hard drive, should the worse happen.


I put it on an external hard drive.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I put it on an external hard drive.


There you go. That is the very best way of doing a backup. You will never regret it.
Take care and best of luck in 2012.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

for those who may be struggling with the key retrieval system and are members of the comproware forum please read...
http://www.comproware.com/index.php/forum-mainmenu-31/topic?id=33&p=198#p198
Happy New Year
Larry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lgfout said:


> for those who may be struggling with the key retrieval system and are members of the comproware forum please read...
> http://www.comproware.com/index.php/forum-mainmenu-31/topic?id=33&p=198#p198
> Happy New Year
> Larry


This is *Renee's husband *, Yes, Please go to the link and see that I'm not the only one having problems retrieving their key and also not the only one with the same data base error that CRASHED their program.


Another user on Hawkeye: posted 11/11/11

I just tried to retrieve the key and it didn't work for me. I have lost years of work!

Another user on Hawkeye: posted 11/16/11

My e-mail is the same and is also correct in my profile. The response says an e-mail has been sent with the key and will arrive shortly. 
I have contacted my ISP and they say my e-mail account is currently working. I had a wireless router connected to my modem but have disconnected it trying to isolate the problem. Thanks for your help.

Another user: posted 12/29/11

Hello, no luck for me. I did back up but can not open. no answer from support. I did save old key ( from 4 years ago ) but did not work. Alot of lost work I guess. I have had no problems for years with the program. 
Thanks, Mike.


Also my support ticket that I opened on 12/7/11 still is listed as *Unassigned*

And just some further info, I do have a BACKUP on a external hard drive and on another computer , and NO I do not have computer problems, matter in fact I have reformatted Renee's computer, but still can not get the key to work.

I hope Pierre will look further into this.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovebirds said:


> This is *Renee's husband *, Yes, Please go to the link and see that I'm not the only one having problems retrieving their key and also not the only one with the same data base error that CRASHED their program.
> 
> 
> Another user on Hawkeye: posted 11/11/11
> ...


Don't know how you lost years of work with a back up. Please explain.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

rpalmer said:


> Don't know how you lost years of work with a back up. Please explain.


They can not access the program....


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> They can not access the program....


If they can't access the program then they can't try the key.

A reformatted drive requires all the programs on the drive to be re-installed. If this included the operating system then the program should load (run) and then entering the key. If all this is true then maybe the loft name entered is not the same, but I would think that importing the back-up that is on a separate external drive would make that a moot point. 

I do not think we are getting all the facts and posting other persons comments from someplace else is not helping their cause.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You have to have the key to access the program with your birds entered..


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> You have to have the key to access the program with your birds entered..


When you turn your computer on, it access the operating system. When a program is accessed it runs. That's what accessing a program means in computer parlance. 

You do not need a key to access Hawkeye. It runs quite nicely without one.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW,!! thanks for the info on these programs i just down loaded the pigeon planer and i love it , thank again guys


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Will pigeon planner work on an iMac?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rpalmer said:


> If they can't access the program then they can't try the key.
> 
> A reformatted drive requires all the programs on the drive to be re-installed. If this included the operating system then the program should load (run) and then entering the key. If all this is true then maybe the loft name entered is not the same, but I would think that importing the back-up that is on a separate external drive would make that a moot point.
> 
> I do not think we are getting all the facts and posting other persons comments from someplace else is not helping their cause.


*Renee Husband again....*

Computing 101 

1. When you reformat a computer you need the key to activate the software, without a Windows key you would not be able to install Windows, tha same goes for Hawkeye YOU NEED THE KEY TO ACTIVATE the program. 

2. I could not retrieve my key from Hawkeye and there were others, that also had the same problem ... hence, the other people quotes, direct from Hawkeye

3. I did have a backup, but, if you can not install/activate the program, then you can not restore the backup files. 

Now the solution to the problem was: Posted on Hawkeye Forum

QUOTE:

*Greetings Folks, 

I have changed our e-mail provider to Google Mail. Can someone 
perhaps test the retrieval again and see if the mail does make it to you now? 

Kind regards 
Pierre
Comproware Admin* 

END OF QUOTE

So, YES, the problem was on Hawkeye side, not mine !!!!!

This solved the problem for me and others, on the Hawkeye Forum. 

After this, I was able to retrieve my key and activate the program and did a backup with success.


Thanks, Wingsonfire for understanding ... LOL


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovebirds said:


> *Renee Husband again....*
> 
> Computing 101
> 
> 1. When you reformat a computer you need the key to activate the software, without a Windows key you would not be able to install Windows, tha same goes for Hawkeye YOU NEED THE KEY TO ACTIVATE the program.


Last I knew you needed a Windows key to register you MS Windows. It was not needed to install it. Registration gave you the ability to upgrade it with patches ect.

Hawkeye does not need a key to run. And anyone can run it full featured for 3 weeks without a key. If you enter the free key before the 3 weeks you get the limited feature free version

I'm glad others were able to overcome your computer illiteracy.

http://www.comproware.com/
Hawkeye Lite Free!The most popular Racing Pigeon Software ever is now FREE! The Hawkeye Loft Management System, are now available as a Lite version. To celebrate the launch of our Lite version, we're pleased to offer this release to everyone at no cost. For a limited time anyone who download and register for their free Hawkeye Loft Management System Lite, can use it for free indefinitely. Just download the current Hawkeye 2007 Professional and install it. You can continue to use the Professional features for 3 weeks and then unlock the Lite features with a free KEY. Get your free Hawkeye Lite KEY here.

Note: You have to be logged in to retrieve the Lite KEY. If you do not have a login account, just register - it's FREE.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

miken said:


> Will pigeon planner work on an iMac?


I highly recommend pigeondb for apple users.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No need for rude comments rpalmer.


----------

